# have a laugh at me



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to share this story with you all as I hope I'm not the only stupid person who something like this has happened to.

The other morning me and my hubby got up early to go to Immigration. we went to where the office used to be in Paralimni but there was a sign on the door saying it had moved. I popped across the road to the police station and they told me it was now by the fire station in Derhynia. so off we go. 

We spot the fire station on a fork in the road, and we see a building that looks official, signs in greek, lots of foreign sort of people milling around, this must be immigration, so in we go. We take a ticket, sit and wait AN HOUR for our turn and then find out we are in the labour office!

DOH!

(the immigration office was actually in a half buit new block of offices on the other side of the road with no outside signs at all, just a piece of A4 taped to the wall)


----------

